# Synchroniser les signets entre safari et firefox



## Sucrier (9 Décembre 2010)

Ancien utilisateur de windows, je me servais de firefox, tout naturellement quand j'ai migré sur mac, j'ai aussi utilisé ce navigateur.

Mais bon depuis deux jours je teste safari et j'aime bien notamment le top site . Comment migrer mes signets firefox sur safari ?


----------



## Sly54 (9 Décembre 2010)

Exporter les signets de FF; les importer dans Safari, non ? (mais il y a peut être plus simple)


----------



## Sucrier (9 Décembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Exporter les signets de FF; les importer dans Safari, non ? (mais il y a peut être plus simple)



Merci .


----------



## antro (9 Décembre 2010)

Tu peux aussi utiliser xMarks et xMarks pour Safari.
L'avantage est que tu pourras passer d'un navigateur à l'autre tout en gardant tes signets.


----------



## Sucrier (10 Décembre 2010)

Et je peux trouver ça où xmarks ?


----------



## antro (10 Décembre 2010)

Sucrier a dit:


> Et je peux trouver ça où xmarks ?



Google peut t'aider, mais sinon : www.xmarks.com


----------



## Sucrier (10 Décembre 2010)

antro a dit:


> Google peut t'aider, mais sinon : www.xmarks.com



Merci


----------

